# Cat safe finishes



## willhime (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm making a few cat trees/condos and my main concern is what finish to put on the wood that'll not only be safe for the cats, but also not turn their noses up at it and flat out not use the structure. I'm using a mixture of cedar, cherry, and also raw cedar branches that I've wire-wheeled all the bark off of. I used watco dark walnut oil on one branch and it looks good, then I tested out the ebony stain from minwax on another and it looks good. I know shellac is safe but it's too glossy for the aesthetic I like. For the cedar and cherry trim and shiplapped boxes, I'm thinking of using arm-r-seal interior. Another finish I was considering for the raw branches was white pickling stain because it hides so many flaws and most every woman likes white. I'd then top that with polycrylic since the pickling is water based. I've considered using beeswax and butcher block oil as well but it turns the wood yellow which is kind of unattractive. Thoughts ?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Leave it unfinished. The kitties will scratch thru whatever finish you use. Also most all paint, stain, & finishes are 'food safe' since the 70's . . .

The kitties like bark.

M


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Cats are said to find the smell of cedar repellent.

http://pets.thenest.com/scents-cats-hate-4180.html

If you're committed to using cedar I think shellac
is one of the better vapor barriers, as finishes
go. It's also easy to use.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Have you tried DOGWOOD?


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

If you are looking for something that will attract them use pile of freshly washed, dryer and folder BLACK clothes to attract WHITE cats and a fluffy hot pile of WHITE clothes to attract BLACK CATS


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

If they have front claws go with unfinished. Once they scratch the wood it will be more noticeable if there's finish. Down the road if the scratched are too deep or unsightly it would be easier to sand with no finish to touch up.


----------

